# Why not Rhineharts?



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I prefer shooting at McKenzie targets but will shoot Rineharts occasionally. I like the R100 shoot. I've been hearing rumors that the IBO will be switching to Rinehart targts next year, but that's' just a rumor for now.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

What ever ASA shoots that is what I want to shoot at local clubs..it is just good practice for tournament time


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

IBO and ASA shoot McKenzies is the main reason. Once you are used to ranging them it is hard to adjust to Rhineharts. McKenzies also look much more realistic and are just nicer targets.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hoosier bowman said:


> IBO and ASA shoot McKenzies is the main reason. Once you are used to ranging them it is hard to adjust to Rhineharts. McKenzies also look much more realistic and are just nicer targets.


What he said.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Do a Search. We just had a Post that ended up a few pages long.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Do a Search. We just had a Post that ended up a few pages long.


Thanks, sorry I didn't see it. Here's link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1772074&highlight=rhinehart


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Personally I don't mind shooting Rinehart targets, but I DON'T want to shoot frogs, skunks, mosquito's dinosaurs snakes or any other such targets. Those are great for getting young kids interest, but I don't like them. If I want to shoot those targets I will go to an R100 shoot where I know to expect them.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Seems all of the Rhinehart targets I've ever shot are WAY easier to pull arrows from than others. In T.H.E., we do shot a FEW a couple of the smaller targets... we've had a skunk, and this weekend had a racoon at our state finals shoot. Not the easiest targets to shoot by any means, but they're a nice change up from the standard of everything being either a deer, turkey, elk, etc. They're not that hard to shoot.


----------



## huntn_junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

X2 on the arrow removal being MUCH easier on a Rhinehart and I have never seen a Rhinehart that wasn't realistic either


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's the thing about this BS over target brands. It doesn't matter the target as the shot still has to be made. You walk out on the course and everyone has to shoot the same targets. Those who shoot Nationals, who can afford to, buy a range of McKenzies to practice on have the advantage over the person who can't afford to. Who's the first to complain of non-McKenzie targets? Yep, those who shoot Nationals and those who have their own range of McKenzies.

I don't care what target you put out in front of me. I'll still shoot the sucker....


----------



## WSUBowhunter (Feb 19, 2009)

IMO the McKenzie targets are MUCH more realistic looking. I don't mind shooting Rineharts, but I can see why some refuse, or despise, to shoot them.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont care which one they use ,there both nice targets imo...as long as they set an animal out there, I will shoot it....


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Here's the thing about this BS over target brands. It doesn't matter the target as the shot still has to be made. You walk out on the course and everyone has to shoot the same targets. Those who shoot Nationals, who can afford to, buy a range of McKenzies to practice on have the advantage over the person who can't afford to. Who's the first to complain of non-McKenzie targets? Yep, those who shoot Nationals and those who have their own range of McKenzies.
> 
> I don't care what target you put out in front of me. I'll still shoot the sucker....


Same here.


----------



## sniperslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

*Rinehart used to be the official target of the ASA.*



arrowblaster said:


> Just a legitimate question. Why so many negatives on rhineharts vs. meckenzies? I'm not apposed to either as long as I can get out and shoot. We have a mix at our league shoots. Only ones I don't like are those little bears, skunks, etc., that size, you know ukey:, but I shoot 'em and go to the next. Let's hear some opinions.


 around 2004 i think is when they changed to mckenzie back in the day when you ordered a rinehart you got an asa vital along with an ibo replacement vital, i heard rinehart lost the asa back in the day do to politics ,rinehart was trying to move into the ibo as the official target and there was talk of a membership vote and by all acounts he would have won but when word got out they pulled the plug on him and the mckenzie people and ibo together shut the door on him. and he did make the very best target at the time hands down .ive shot every ibo word championship since 1992.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I prefer Rinehart but the new Mackenzies are pretty good too.
A lot of people say they don't like shooting the Dinos and Frogs etc, why??? At the end of the day it's just a kill zone to aim at, who cares. It gets really boring just shooting deer, bear pigs etc etc and if I never have to shoot another 3D turkey I will be a happy man.


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

Never seen an upper 12 or a 14 on a rinehart insert


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Here's the thing about this BS over target brands. It doesn't matter the target as the shot still has to be made. You walk out on the course and everyone has to shoot the same targets. Those who shoot Nationals, who can afford to, buy a range of McKenzies to practice on have the advantage over the person who can't afford to. Who's the first to complain of non-McKenzie targets? Yep, those who shoot Nationals and those who have their own range of McKenzies.
> 
> I don't care what target you put out in front of me. I'll still shoot the sucker....


I love to shoot the ASA shoots, I dont have a personal range I do have a few targets, to me you have to learn the targets and to do well at asa you need to shoot mckenzies, I am like sonny though I will shoot reinharts and r-w but prefer the xt mckenzies


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

mathewsdad said:


> Never seen an upper 12 or a 14 on a rinehart insert


Every Rinehart I have seen has a 14, not necessarily in the same place as the McKenzie 14s are, but all of them I have seen have them.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

reylamb said:


> Every Rinehart I have seen has a 14, not necessarily in the same place as the McKenzie 14s are, but all of them I have seen have them.


Yup.
I do prefer McKenzie they look like the real thing. If they do switch it doesn't matter though.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Would everyone give up 3d tommorrow if asa and ibo switched to rhineharts?? i dont think so. Its just a different target to shoot thats all. I personally dont care still gotta hit what your aiming at right. Around here most clubs are 50-50 so you learn both brands.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Rineharts definately have better material and will outlast anything else but they just make alot of very silly looking targets.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate to admit it but now that I am shooting the asa national shoots I really need to shoot those targets all the time because ranging is so critical, In kentucky I hovered around in the top 10 for two days in open A and when it was all said and done I misjudged only 4 targets poor enough to be out of the 10 ring for the entire weekend. So many of our local shoots have wonderful targets but they are different sizes and brands or a mix and don't allow you to range by the size of the target on the exact targets used at the national shoots.

In kentucky and georgia my friend and I have been just going to the foam practice range with only a range finder and spending a hour talking and ranging all of the targets on friday and then saturday morning we do it for another hour and take a break and eat a snack. Then we go back and do it again right up until 11:30 and by then I am ranging the targets within 1 yard almost 100% of the time and we walk to the range and start shooting at 12:00. Since this is my first year shooting asa national shoots I now see why asa shooters are so anal about shooting those targets at local shoots also.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

mathewsdad said:


> Never seen an upper 12 or a 14 on a rinehart insert





reylamb said:


> Every Rinehart I have seen has a 14, not necessarily in the same place as the McKenzie 14s are, but all of them I have seen have them.


When buying a target or ordering centers you have to specify what center, IBO, ASA or combination??? I think ASA centers are combination..been awhile since I looked.


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

that makes sense, shot the r100 this past weekend for fun I k now its not a regulated shoot, but not one of there north american targets had a 14 or an upper twelve. thats why i mentioned it up top.. But sonny thomas is probably right, you would have to order the insert specific


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

My fact.I have rineharts that r over ten year old.A few of em have never had new inserts.Some of my mkenzies were passing arrows in 2 months.No paint issues with rinehart.Mk well if you have em you know there paint is weak.I wish rinhart would make the same exact targets we use at national shoots.Id buy em n a heart beat.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> When buying a target or ordering centers you have to specify what center, IBO, ASA or combination??? I think ASA centers are combination..been awhile since I looked.


You know what, you are correct. The IBO centers do not have 14 rings.


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't been shooting 3d long just a couple of years now and every weekend there's a shoot i go to and i hear a lot of people complain about mckinsey ,rinehart, rascals , dinosaurs, and every thing in between and i cant figure out why, because they are all just targets. you pick a spot guess the yardage and shoot. every one shoots the same targets and if a rascal is out there and you get a 5 instead of a 10 because it is smaller and every one else is shooting the same target then it is fine and you might need to practice them a little more.why are people so set on there should just be a set list of animals to shoot at and as many mosquitoes as i fight off me through the summer i kink of like rhinehart for giving me one to shoot at.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

t8ter said:


> .I wish rinhart would make the same exact targets we use at national shoots.Id buy em n a heart beat.


I would shoot at a Mr. Potatohead target all day long if they made one. That and a My Little Pony target, just crush them all day long...


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I prefer Mckenzies because I think they just look better. Out in the woods they look more life like and have better definition.

A few years ago the ASA did shoot the Rinehart targets, but then after a couple years Rinehart got greedy and wanted more money and ASA said goodby to them and went back to Mckenzies.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree, The 10 ring is still respectively the same size and it takes the same skill. IBO or ASA, We shoot them because we love it. What ever target is out there, Will get shot at.


----------

